

White pebble syndrome: form cannot follow function - blasdel
http://www.millenniumpeople.co.uk/2010/02/white-pebble-syndrome.html

======
japherwocky
i think this is stupid, and in the spirit of the post, i won't bother to
explain why.

------
jfoutz
It's awesome that he uses iPod nano sized units for form not following
function.

It seems like a shuffle would make the point, but they're too small to be
really manageable in this context. If only form didn't follow function. _sigh_

~~~
bodhi
I think it's a 1st-gen Apple remote, with a bit of help from photoshop.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Remote>

And I agree with japherwocky. It seems awfully cynical and the author seems to
just want to complain about a pithy phrase.

